# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  skype name

## stamlam

γεια σας.μηπως ξερετε πως διαγραφουμε το skype name στην αρχικη σελιδα εκει που μας ζητα και το password
εγραψα κατα λαθος ενα παλιο ονομα και με αλλη προσπαθια το κανονικο και μου βγαζει και το παλιο

----------


## jim_p

Με το skype κλειστο, πας στο C:/Documents and Settings/_username_/Application Data/Skype/ και σβηνεις το φακελο που αντιστοιχει στο λανθασμενο ονομα χρηστη που εδωσες.

(το παραπανω ειναι απο windows xp, σε vista και 7 το "Documents and Settings" αλλαζει αναλογα)

----------


## stamlam

ευχαριστω πολυ  για την βοηθεια

----------


## xristina9040

> Με το skype κλειστο, πας στο C:/Documents and Settings/_username_/Application Data/Skype/ και σβηνεις το φακελο που αντιστοιχει στο λανθασμενο ονομα χρηστη που εδωσες.
> 
> (το παραπανω ειναι απο windows xp, σε vista και 7 το "Documents and Settings" αλλαζει αναλογα)


καλησπερα.....εχω κΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ SKYPE.ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΜΟΥ SKYPE ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΦΕΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ.ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΠΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ  C:/Documents and Settings/_username_/Application Data/Skype/  ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΗ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΦΩ....ΕΧΩ WINDOWS 7....TI NA KANΩ ???? HELP  :Thinking:   :Worthy:   :Sorry:

----------


## Stathis_P

Καλησπερα ,μια βοηθεια: Ειμαι σε λινουξ( γι αυτο και οι μονιμως ελληνικοι χαρακτηριες) και δεν μπαινει σε λογαριασμο σκαϊπ στο προγραμμα με τιποτα,ενω στην ιστοσελιδα συνδεεται κανονικα.Εχει τυχει σε κανεναν; Να φανταστω οτι δεν γινετα με καποιο τροπο να κανω βιντεοκληση απο τν ιστοσελιδα ετσι;

----------


## zero

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο plug in. Σχετικά με τη γλώσσα πληκτρολογίου, μήπως είναι ελληνικά όταν πας να εισάγεις τα username/pswd στο skype?

----------


## Stathis_P

Οχι, ηταν στα αγγλικα το πληκτρολογιο ,κανονικα, χωρις κεφαλαια και τετοια. Για την ιστορια, απλα δεν μπορουσα να αλλαξω γλωσα με το alt+shift και επρεπε καθε φορα να επιλεγω την γλωσσα απο ενα παραθυρο ρυθμισεων. Οσο για το login , μαλλον δεν γινοταν γιατι η καλη μας η microsoft ηθελε την καινουρια εκδοση, εβλεπα ενα μηνυμα που ελεγε πως αν υπαρχει προβλημα στη συνδεση να δοκιμασω την καινουρια εκδοση. Στον συγκεκριμενο υπολογιστη, με τα συγκεκριμενα ubuntu για καποιο λογο δεν μπορουσα να κατεβασω ουτε 1kb αρχειο, οταν προσπαθησα να μπω σε αλλον υπολογιστη με πιο καινουρια εκδοση ,μπηκε κανονικα. Microsoft (πλεον) rules...

----------


## beatnick

Στις ρυθμίσεις συστήματος, ψάξε τη καταχώρηση κειμένου, κι όρισε μια συντόμευση για να αλλάζει γλώσσα. 
Microsoft sucks, αν δεν σου αρέσει το alt+shift δεν μπορείς να το αλλάξεις.

----------

